# Do rats pleasure themselves?



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

First off, if this topic violates any rules, I apologize and please delete it immediately.

Thrice now I have caught Nibbles sitting on his butt with a certain body part in his mouth. He definitely wasn't just grooming the general area, it's pretty easy to tell when they've got the thing unsheathed. Has anyone else noticed similar behavior in a rat? I'm just curious if it's sexual or just hygienic. I've never noticed Jesse doing it, but maybe that just means Nibbles has no shame.

Sorry if I grossed you out!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I've noticed my rat doing this and wondered too lol. His behaviour during this is different to when he is grooming and he squeaks too!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

We have 5 boys of various ages. Other than grooming of the general area, neither I or my partner have noticed anything like what you described. I am sure that it does happen however since many other animals do part take in a little self pleasuring once in a while.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I've only every seen one of my boys doing this - and he is the more 'humpy' of the three., and possibly more hormonal. Sometimes I'm like, oh someone must be power grooming someone, and I look over and there's Mooshie, squeaking away as he 'attends' to himself lol!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

It is important for boys to wash there unsheathed penis, this keeps it clean and removes waxy deposits (especially common in rats who hump others, you often find the waxy plug on the humped rats coat). This is why you need to regularly check old men rats for penis plugs when they are unable to wash themselves as it can cause a blockage. If your not sure how to do this you just press lightly on either side of the penis and it pops out. If theres a waxy blob there just pull it off and try not to get grossed out. Boys also excessively groom there after mating, so they will couple with the doe for a few seconds then spend aboug 10 to 20 secs cleaning themselves and so on.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

The things we have to do for our pets eh?


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I know of some mammals that do it but I dont think rats are in that category. It tends to be more like memebers of the ape family, chimps, dolphins, some dogs i am sure do it.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Just did a google search and came up with this:http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/n...sexually-transmitted-infections/#.VCMEvee9KK0


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

You know I never noticed my boys do that but I just went up to their cage and I think Aang was doing it. When I went up to him he stopped and he was chewing on something in his mouth. I never realized thats what they were doing. I'm sure I've seen them do it a couple times but never really thought much of it.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Buddy tends to lick himself after he chases Tempy around trying to mount him. Like he'll chase him, hump him for a second, then stop and lick his little penis for a few seconds. You can see it popping out so he's doing something there, not sure what.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

That's typical behaviour. When he humps or mounts the other boy he is attempting to mate, so after wards he had to clean his bits to make sure they are in full working order and ready to go again. That is not a female doesn't really come into it, a does would get mated with a lot more often but after each attempt they would clean themselves. i could post a vid bit in not sure if it's against the sites rules as it was intentional mating.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

I thought dolphins and humans were the only animals that had sex for pleasure.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

There are theories that some animals masturbate to clean themselves/get rid of old sperm. Who really knows how animals feel - we can test and guess pretty well but at the end of the day they cannot tell us. It was only 10 years ago the scientists discovered fish 'feel pain' and they are still debating it today.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm so glad I have girls. LOL


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

The girls might do it too....'_'


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

There is no doubt in my mind that rats can condition themselves to relate self pleasure = feeling good. My male dog found more than one way to masturbate before he was neutered for health reasons. And you know what? He still sometimes does it, even though he doesn't have any sex drive, simply because it feels good and he knows it. I definitely think that a rat with no hormonal issues could discover and train itself how to masturbate. On the other hand, my cat went into heat before she was spayed, and she used to rub her crotch all over me, just because the only thing on her mind was "I must be mated RIGHT MEOW." In the same way, a female rat in heat or a hormonal buck would more than likely only have one thing on their minds and thus need some release. I think the more likely an animal is able to "train itself," such as humans, primates, dolphins, etc., the more likely it is going to discover how to masturbate. It's an interesting topic, if you can discuss it with a straight face.


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

Didn't I post a reply earlier? Anyway, this has been a pretty amusing and informative discussion. I guess Nibbles isn't too weird


----------



## Rattzie (Apr 12, 2021)

Thank you so much for creating this post 😅

I've noticed both my male rats do it, and it's good to know it's nothing concerning 🤣


----------

